# Carpet Tiles



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

has anyone replaced there carpet with carpet tiles and if so how are they wearng,do they stay in place and are they easier than a carpet to keep clean as we have a collie who loves mud and anything wet.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Get good quality tiles.
Avoid the loop pile ones and the hairy ones.(like pan scrubbers)

Dave p


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What a good idea

better one get rid of the collie

I have started to threaten Shadow

no effect so far

Aldra :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

hi, my mate rugbyken on here who is currently touring Portugal fitted carpet tiles to his Bessacar e560 before leaving my place in France ,if you like when he gets back here on 18 may after the Blaye wine festival if you PM me you can talk to him about them as he has a red & white setter on board regards Les..


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

We did fit carpet tiles in our mh and they wore very well, even though we have a mud loving labrador. They didn't move around
The only reason we took them out was because of the weight. Ours were commercial quality, which were rubber backed and quite heavy.
Lesley


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

We removed our fitted carpet and now use rubber-backed bathroom mats which wash very nicely in the washing machine.  :roll:


----------

